# Pandora Battery (PSP)



## Time Bandit (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah yeah yea, nother fur trying to make a Jigkick, but seriously, i've been surfing the net on these guides, and some show you need to cut pin 4 or pin 6 and one even said to scrach off that one line on the outside of the battery, well what is it?? I mean c'mon is there one conistent way to do it? 

I'm hoping i can write to the battery's EPROM instead of the "going under the kinfe" routine. [less chance of bricking my PSP]

Long story short, anyone know a down to earth, easy softmod kit that i can use?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 11, 2008)

Writing to the battery's EPROM works well, but requires a PSP that's already been homebrewed. Myself, I bought one online for the convenience of not having to risk blowing up my battery (which someone I know has done), and since I didn't have another, homebrewed PSP. Just so you know, there is a program that you need to download to change it; I believe it's called Pandora Battery Converter.

My battery is a soft-modded pandora's battery, and I run my PSP using that battery at all times (I can use Time Machine that way).

Note to the mods: Homebrew doesn't necessarily mean warez. Lets you do things like Youtube on your PSP, VNC, SSH, Google Maps, etc etc.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 12, 2008)

Be warned. Late 2001 series and 3001 series are completely immune to Pandora and if you try, you run a slight chance of a brick. It's possible Sony also can tell how you bricked and will make you pay for it repair wise.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 12, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Be warned. Late 2001 series and 3001 series are completely immune to Pandora and if you try, you run a slight chance of a brick. It's possible Sony also can tell how you bricked and will make you pay for it repair wise.



No, they can't be immune to it. The Pandoras Battery will take the PSP out of brick state, anyway.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> No, they can't be immune to it.



Sony added a new processor that does a check in later 2000 and in all 3000 models, so yes, it is immune and no, it doesn't brick your PSP if you try it anyway. It just won't turn on until your battery is a regular battery again or if you use the A/C adapter.

I like being an expert on these kinds of things. Also, there's a list if you can't make the battery yourself and you just want to find someone to do it for you. The site is located here: http://www.darkmessiah.byethost13.com/freeservice.html


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 12, 2008)

uh-huh...I heard of a program called PSPident, supposed to idenitfy what model your PSP's motherboard is, problem is, it only works for firmware 3.xx But my friend upgraded it to 4.05, I'm kinda irked, but i'm relived that it wasnt 5.00 cause then I would've been SOL.

I got a friend who has his cracked so he'll probably be able to help me.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 12, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Sony added a new processor that does a check in later 2000 and in all 3000 models, so yes, it is immune and no, it doesn't brick your PSP if you try it anyway. It just won't turn on until your battery is a regular battery again or if you use the A/C adapter.
> 
> I like being an expert on these kinds of things. Also, there's a list if you can't make the battery yourself and you just want to find someone to do it for you. The site is located here: http://www.darkmessiah.byethost13.com/freeservice.html



That's kinda funny because the psp 2000 is the one runefox has.
And already there are Pandoras for the 3000 that work.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 12, 2008)

No, it's true. Newer 2000 models (shortly before the 3000's) and the 3000 models (the PSP "Brite") have a lockout chip that prevents the Pandora from working properly to install custom firmware.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 13, 2008)

Runefox said:


> No, it's true. Newer 2000 models (shortly before the 3000's) and the 3000 models (the PSP "Brite") have a *lockout chip*



Like I said before, it isn't a lockout chip. It's a new processor associated with a motherboard model. For Newf: PSPs have different motherboard models such as the TA-079, TA-081, TA-082, TA-085, TA-088, TA-090, TA-092, yada yada. Basically with each motherboard revision, Sony tried to make it as hard as possible to install firmware 1.50. Then custom firmware came along, to which they came out with the TA-088v3 which has a new CPU.

Here's an explanation.






Changing motherboards in products is a standard thing now. Sony's been doing it with the PSP and PS3, Microsoft does it with the 360, and Nintendo does it with the Wii.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 13, 2008)

Actually, I got it when Runefox said it; thanks though.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 14, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually, I got it when Runefox said it; thanks though.



I went a bit more in-depth because this is the Bits and Bytes forum. So I expected geeks would wonder why exactly it's like that. Figured it would get it through for you though if Runefox's post didn't.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 14, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Like I said before, it isn't a lockout chip. It's a new processor associated with a motherboard model. For Newf: PSPs have different motherboard models such as the TA-079, TA-081, TA-082, TA-085, TA-088, TA-090, TA-092, yada yada. Basically with each motherboard revision, Sony tried to make it as hard as possible to install firmware 1.50. Then custom firmware came along, to which they came out with the TA-088v3 which has a new CPU.
> 
> Here's an explanation.
> 
> ...



Nintendo's been doing it for years, they started back when Tengen and Namco were stupid enough to steal the 10NES lockout code from the patent office. The NES went though 8 motherboard changes.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 14, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Nintendo's been doing it for years, they started back when Tengen and Namco were stupid enough to steal the 10NES lockout code from the patent office. The NES went though 8 motherboard changes.



Well, it wasn't really that standard among all console makers. Now it is.


----------

